# US Warship shoots down Iranian Drone



## airplanemechanic (Jul 18, 2019)

Looks like what's good for the goose is good for the gander.

Trump Says U.S. Ship Shot Down Iranian Drone in Strait of Hormuz


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 18, 2019)

How much did the drown cost I wonder?  Less than $100,000 I bet.


----------



## Obiwan (Jul 18, 2019)

Why didn't we save a missile, and just wait for the rubber band to wind down???


----------



## Rocko (Jul 18, 2019)

Watch liberals come to Iran’s defense


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 18, 2019)

Good!


----------



## Meathead (Jul 18, 2019)

Obiwan said:


> Why didn't we save a missile, and just wait for the rubber band to wind down???


This model has two rubber bands.


----------



## night_son (Jul 18, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> Looks like what's good for the goose is good for the gander.
> 
> Trump Says U.S. Ship Shot Down Iranian Drone in Strait of Hormuz



Almost seems like a third state actor or agitator must be at work here winding up the tension in that region in an effort to kick the powder keg, as it were. I mean, what does Iran have to gain by provoking Western Powers, namely us, the U.S.? Is the Iranian government so fractured one hand cannot control the other? The more I think about alleged Iranian saber rattling as of late, the less sense it makes for Tehran for either the short or long term future of its nation. Iran's saber just isn't big or sharp enough to rattle.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 18, 2019)

Good! But I  only want war with democrats and illegals


----------



## hjmick (Jul 18, 2019)

"Trump says..."


You'll forgive me if I wait for a credible source before celebrating...


----------



## Meathead (Jul 18, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Good! But I  only war I want is with democrats and illegals


They would make excellent connon fodder.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 18, 2019)

hjmick said:


> "Trump says..."
> 
> 
> You'll forgive me if I wait for a credible source before celebrating...



Well it was the leading story on ABC news so if Trump is lying so are they.


----------



## MAGAman (Jul 18, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> How much did the drown cost I wonder?  Less than $100,000 I bet.


I don't know.

How many do you think you could buy for a pallet of cash?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 18, 2019)

he Pentagon says that personnel on the _Wasp_ class amphibious assault ship USS _Boxer_ knocked down an Iranian drone that came within a "threatening range" as the ship sailed through the volatile Strait of Hormuz. Subsequent reports said that a U.S. Marine Corps all-terrain vehicle with an anti-drone detection and jamming system sitting on the ship's flight deck brought down the unmanned aircraft with an electronic warfare attack. Marine Anti-Drone Buggies On USS Boxer Knocked Down "Threatening" Iranian Drone


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 18, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> How much did the drown cost I wonder?  Less than $100,000 I bet.



I dont know but the shootdown was cheap. A missile was not used.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 18, 2019)

MAGAman said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > How much did the drown cost I wonder?  Less than $100,000 I bet.
> ...


The point I'm chasing is that the one of ours they shot down was $220 million.  I suspect that the Iranian drone costs a very small fraction of that.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 18, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



And I would venture to guess the capabilities of their drone was a fraction of the capabilities of ours.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 18, 2019)

I can buy a drone at wallyworld for a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## MAGAman (Jul 18, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> The point I'm chasing is that the one of ours they shot down was $220 million.  I suspect that the Iranian drone costs a very small fraction of that.


The point is that Obama paid for it using the office of President of the United States.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 18, 2019)

There can  be many points.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 18, 2019)

night_son said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like what's good for the goose is good for the gander.
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------    the 'iranian shiites' are '12ers ' and 'end Time people looking and waiting for the 'mahdi' that is hidden in a Well .   They believe that WAR and Death at the Time of the END is no big deal as it will hasten the return of the 'mahdi' .


----------



## Sandy Shanks (Jul 18, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> Looks like what's good for the goose is good for the gander.
> 
> Trump Says U.S. Ship Shot Down Iranian Drone in Strait of Hormuz



It wasn't shot down.

Recently, the Iranians shot down a very expensive, very sophisticated American surveillance UAV called the Global Hawk. Trump responded with useless economic sanctions against the Ayatollah and his generals. 

Today Trump announced proudly that the USS Boxer engaged an Iranian drone that was “threatening the safety of the ship and the ship's crew” and “was immediately destroyed,” he said.

“This is the latest of many provocative and hostile actions against vessels operating in international waters,” the president said, adding that the United States “reserves the right to defend our personnel, our facilities, our interests, and calls upon all nations to condemn Iran's attempts to disrupt freedom of navigation and global commerce."

“I also call on other nations to protect their ships as they go through the strait and to work with us in the future,” Trump added.

John Roberts on Fox characterized this as Trump's payback for the Global Hawk. 

However, at first glance there appears to a few things wrong with this picture. 

The far less sophisticated Iran drone is hardly payback for the $150 million Global Hawk. Presidents do not get involved in shooting down drones. That decision was made by the local commander, probably the captain of the ship or his immediate superior. 

Trump didn't explain how a drone could threaten the safety of a warship and its crew. 

Just to clarify, the drone was not shot down. The drone was brought down using electronic jamming, according to a US defense official.

The shooting down of an Iranian drone is worthy of the six o'clock news, but it is hardly worthy of a Presidential announcement. 

Trump must really be getting desperate and for good reason.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 19, 2019)

Meathead said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Good! But I  only war I want is with democrats and illegals
> ...



What's a connon?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 19, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



The US drone that was shot down costs $130 million.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 19, 2019)

Obiwan said:


> Why didn't we save a missile, and just wait for the rubber band to wind down???



We didn't use a missile. We used electronic warfare.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 19, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > MAGAman said:
> ...


According to this linked article the cost is $130 million (220 million if you include R&D).  Earlier when I did a google search for the info, the article I saw had the 220 million number.  At any rate, its a lot of money.
How the Pentagon Nickel-and-Dimed Its Way Into Losing a Drone


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 19, 2019)

Iran has committed many crimes against the USA...going back to taking our embassy hostage and bombing our Marine barracks by a suicide nutcase....they are religious zealots....they hate us and they hate Israel...they also hate the EU but would like to sell them their cheap oil...say what you want about Trump or Israel...Iran is a real and present danger and I for one am happy we have a leader that recognizes it....
We need to keep the economic pressure on Iran until their hold on their people dissolves....the Iranian people don't want to live like this...an outcast nation always on the brink of war.....
Obama had a chance to change the Iranian leadership by standing by the Iranian people that were in the streets protesting the religious 12th century nuts...but he froze...just like he did on that terrible night in Benghazi....


----------



## there4eyeM (Jul 19, 2019)

1953 coup d'état.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 19, 2019)

'iran' needs to pay for the 'hostages ' kept in  'iran' until 'r. reagan' showed up .


----------



## lennypartiv (Jul 19, 2019)

Thankfully our current president is not afraid of war.  it's time for our troops to travel to Iran and teach those Muslims a lesson.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 19, 2019)

--------------    i'm thinking , send some missiles dedicated to 'persian pride' targeting infrastructure , all military and 'gov building and 'mullah' and 'imam'  hidey holes .     My goal would simply be punishment of the ' iranians'   Lenny .


----------



## Sandy Shanks (Jul 19, 2019)

Iran seized two British ships in or around the Strait of Hormuz on Friday. That is just the latest incident in a long string of provocations, and blame can be placed squarely on Trump's shoulders for a completely ludicrous and extremely dangerous decision he made in May 2018.

Trump withdrew the U.S. from the nuclear deal (JCPOA) with Tehran struck by the Obama administration, which permanently barred Iran from making a nuclear weapon. The agreement was working, but Trump decided to punish Iran for being in compliance with the JCPOA and he ratcheted up sanctions on the Iranians.

I warned then Iran would duplicate Trump's decision and violate the JCPOA. That is exactly what has happened.

Those sanctions are hurting the Iranian economy badly, and, like a wounded animal, she is striking back at Trump's incitement.

On May 5th Trump threatened Iran with a battleship-carrier strike group. On May 10th Trump threatened Iran again with a second display of force: built around the U.S.S. Arlington and a battery of Patriot missiles. During all this, Iran is accused of mining six ships, but no serious damage was done and no one was hurt.

Then Iran called Trump's bluff. On June 20 Iran shot down a $110 million RQ-4A Global Hawk High-Altitude, Long, Endurance (HALE) Unmanned Aircraft System (UAS). Trump responded with useless sanctions against the Ayatollah and his generals.

Since then this is what has happened since July First.

Iran has breached the limit on its stockpile of low-enriched uranium set under a 2015 nuclear deal.

Then Iran breached a crucial limit on the level of uranium enrichment set out in the 2015 nuclear deal, going from 3.67% to over 4.5%.

Britain seized an Iranian tanker bound for Syria.

Yesterday, the USS Boxer brought down an Iranian drone.

Iran seized two British tankers today.

Thank you, Mr. President.

Oh, in case anyone is wondering, the eight-year long Iraq war with its nearly 5,000 dead Americans, 25,000 wounded Americans, and over one million dead Iraqi civilians would be a walk in the park compared to a war with Iran with her sophisticated air force, sophisticated ballistic missiles, effective anti-ship cruise missiles, and her proxy forces throughout the Middle East, many within the same grid square as American bases.

Mr. President, how stupid can you be?


----------



## Sandy Shanks (Jul 19, 2019)

As is his custom, Trump waited until Marine One's blades began churning before he conducted his news conference on the south lawn of the White House.

Through the din, reporters' questions could barely be heard and Trump was forced to shout. That's how Trump likes it.

Naturally the questions concerned the Iranian seizure of the two ships. Trump was brief. “We’re going to be speaking with the U.K., and this only goes to show what I’m saying about Iran: trouble, nothing but trouble,” Trump told reporters.

Trump did not say whether the incident would prompt a response, saying, “Let’s see what happens."

“But I know that it’s not an American ship, it’s U.K.,” he added.

Considering the gravity of the situation, Chris Wallace of Fox News fame characterized the President as being nonchalant.

Well, that is one way of putting it. Another is, let's get this over with. The entire planet, including Trump, knows that the American President is responsible for escalating the Iranian problem. He just wanted to get through it and get to talking about the four Democratic extremists in the House who he says represent the leadership of the Democratic Party.

So, on he went about the four women of color, repeating some of his racist comments on how they hate our country.

Then he hopped aboard Marine One for another weekend of golf.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 19, 2019)

Maybe its time to go after 'iran' with some power that the world has never seen before  SShanks .


----------



## dani67 (Aug 2, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Maybe its time to go after 'iran' with some power that the world has never seen before  SShanks .


----------



## pismoe (Aug 2, 2019)

morning Dani , long time no see ??


----------



## pismoe (Aug 2, 2019)

Sandy Shanks said:


> As is his custom, Trump waited until Marine One's blades began churning before he conducted his news conference on the south lawn of the White House.
> 
> Through the din, reporters' questions could barely be heard and Trump was forced to shout. That's how Trump likes it.
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------    and don't ferget the hamburgers and 'KFC'   Sandy S .


----------



## dani67 (Aug 2, 2019)

pismoe said:


> morning Dani , long time no see ??


Thanks to trump's sanctions, I have to have 2 jobs So, I have less free time .
Back then i used to buy a  fucking marlboro for 10 toman, Last night i bought it 35 toman


----------



## pismoe (Aug 2, 2019)

dani67 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > morning Dani , long time no see ??
> ...


------------------------------------   you oughta start rolling you own smokes .    And how many 'TOMAN' does it take to amount to an American DOLLAR  Dani .


----------



## dani67 (Aug 2, 2019)

pismoe said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


It was actually 35 thousand toman not 35 toman. We omit thousand in informal everyday Persian.
before trump break iran deal :
1$= 3400-4000

after break iran deal 
1$=18000

 after shock (now)
1$=11000-12000


----------

